# GP has referred us to Jessops at Sheffield. How long until we get an appointment



## GG88 (Nov 7, 2013)

Hi 

We have been referred us to Jessops at Sheffield. I understand that there is an NHS 18 week pathway which basically means you have to be seen from referral with a consultant within 18 weeks.. Is this just for the initial appointment? or before the actual treatment starts?

It's been 6 weeks since my Doctor referred us, and we still haven't heard anything.  

Can anyone please tell me how long they were waiting for appointments etc. 

Thanks


----------



## draig (Nov 13, 2013)

Hi.
As I mentioned in another post I wrote on this site, if you are waiting for an appointment, chase it up, phone the hospital and ask if they have an idea when your appointment will be. I did this after a month of waiting only to realise my appointment wasn't scheduled for over 6 months (7 months if you count the month already passes) all because my GP didn't use the correct wording on the referral letter and they classified my referral as a routine, non urgent appointment. My GP re-wrote the letter today and now I'm going to wait a week or so before I phone the hospital for an update.
Don't ever be afraid to chase anything up... If nothing else, you'll know where you stand.


----------



## GG88 (Nov 7, 2013)

Hi Draig 

Thanks for your message! I have done just that and called them!  our initial appointment is scheduled for 4 weeks time. As I understand it's an appointment with the Nurse and should only last an hour, but things are moving. Just hope we don't have to wait months before starting treatment.  
Sorry to hear about the mix up with your GP's letter! very frustrating. Hopefully you aren't waiting too long before you see someone. 
Best of luck with everything xx


----------



## draig (Nov 13, 2013)

Hi,
Great news.  Hopefully we'll get some news soon.  I'm just holding off calling the hospital for a few days to give them time to process our referral letter again.
Good luck with the first appointment. x


----------

